# Inherited one of my favorite things in this world, from one of my least favorite people.



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The wife and I bought our property 8 years ago when the matriarch and patriarch of a relocated northern family died. We ended up with the nicest 50 acres and the most modern house on a 200+ acre homestead that was split up amongst their descendants. The way the property was laid out, one of the daughters kept 10ac that was only accessible via an easement across our property.

That daughter turned out to be a horrible person. We immediately noticed her frequent traffic up and down our driveway (averaging no more than about 15-30 minutes between visits of “friends”, even well into the early morning), but it wasn’t until we became good friends with her siblings across the road that we found out she was an unrepentant crack-addict and part-time prescription drug dealer. She apparently stole the family business into collapse and she, or one of her many addicted associates, would steal anything of value left out anywhere on the surrounding properties.

Eight years of feeling like our driveway was a rural highway in a main corridor of a drug smuggling operation left us feeling less than at home in our little corner of paradise.

In recent years, her health had declined, and between the reports from her family and the increasingly frequent late-night ambulance visits, I sometimes found myself eager for her to die- which was an ugly side of me that I wasn’t entirely comfortable to confront.

I was given reprieve from those self-testing thoughts when she died this year, on New Year’s Day. I’ve been in comms with her brother, who got power of attorney over her several years back, and I’m hopeful that, once the Medicaid and estate battle is settled, he’s assured me we’ll have first right of refusal to buy the acreage. But that’s not what this is about.



When we moved in, we saw the neighbor had an adult boxer. It seemed like a mostly harmless dog, but we never got to meet. She was very skittish around anyone but her owner. I’d occasionally see her following me when I was in the woods working on a trail or something, but, in all that time, I never got any closer than 50 yards or so. About 3-4 years ago, the neighbor sibling (who has since moved away but keeps in touch) called animal control about the dog roaming. Shortly after that, I never saw or heard her again. I assumed she’d been sent away or put down.

Shortly after the neighbor died, I was collecting firewood and sat down for a long break, and I saw the dog watching me from the ridge line. I told the wife that the dog was still around, and the realization set in that it had been at least two weeks since anyone had interacted with her- probably more given the hospitalization schedule of the neighbor near the end of her life.

After dinner, we took a walk back to the dead neighbor’s home and found an empty set of dog bowls, and a matching set of cat bowls. We put water and some of our dogs’ food in the dog’s bowls and didn’t even make it around back to the cat’s bowls before the cat greeted us and tumbled, purring at our feet. By the time we got back around to the front, the dog had slithered out of the woods and was eating. As soon as she saw us, she ran back into the woods.

About six weeks go by of putting food out for her twice a day, and she still wouldn’t let us get closer than about 20 yards- but that was still at least 30 yards closer than she’d let me in the eight years I was her neighbor.

One morning, I came out of the woods from turkey hunting near the property line and decided to just sit down in the front yard and see if she came along. I got lost poking at my phone after a couple hours, and didn’t realize she’d snuck up and was sitting about 10ft away (feel free to remind me of that if you ever catch me bragging about my situational awareness), just watching me.

Fast forward another six weeks, and she’s living in my garage. I can’t get her together with my dogs as one of them wants to rip her face off- but that is a whole different topic. I’ve checked with all the local vets, and it would appear that the only medical care she’s ever had, in her nine or 10 years, was a rabies shot after animal control got involved a few years back. I’ve since discovered that she has Lyme disease, but, by some merciful stroke of God’s Hand, didn’t have heart worm and was able to get her on prophylactic treatment against it.

Now, every morning, she sits across my lap as I drink coffee and read the news on the porch, and I can’t go anywhere on the property without her escort. She spends her days laying in whatever part of the front yard that she’s identified as appropriate to the weather, watching the chickens. We haven’t lost a chicken since she’s been around, and I could probably populate a whole thread with accounts of seeing her actively protect the yard birds. She gets scrambled eggs with her dinner chow every night, and the same portion of “Buddy’s chow” that my other dogs get as a night time snack. Her new collar doesn’t say her name; just how to get a hold of me if you find her.

One of the worst among us somehow managed to shelter a beautiful dog and keep her safe for the bulk of her years on His Creation. Things like this both affirm and challenge my views on life.

This is Molly... and her chickens.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

What happened to the cat?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> What happened to the cat?


We take Molly back, on our nightly trash/recycling/mail buggy-run, and feed her. If we end up getting to buy the property, she’ll become the inlaws’ porch-cat.

There was a male cat hanging around at first. He was clearly in-tact, and would show up every night with a different part of his face hanging off, but has since disappeared. The female cat has made a trip to the vet, is confirmed neutered, and is serving to keep the rodents and snakes down around the property while it works its way through the courts.

Molly sniffs her and they rub on each other before “Molly’s cat” goes to eat while Molly bounds around her old stomping ground looking for furry things to chase.


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

Real nice. We I heritage a beautiful little Sheltie collie from a friend who needed to move to an assisted living home. Tippy was always near Ted. 
But she never could break the bond that a dog can acquire for their owner. She wouldn't come into the house and i had to leave food on the porch. Winter had arrived n Tippy was having a hard time. I ended up putting her down. 
When Ted called to check on her and I explained the circumstances. He stated, she died of a broken heart


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You’re good people, GunMonkey.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I appreciated the read. Thank you for caring for them. Lesser people would have shot or ignored them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Great story.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Love wins again!!! Wonderful story.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My two outside dogs are like that. Nobody gets away from their instinct. I paid for the one that goes in or out with me. I've not missed anything on my place in 23 years. Best security in my mind...


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you. There's so much ugly in the world today it was refreshing and heart lifting to read your post.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

<sniffle> No, I'm not crying.... must be the roses and berries blooming....

Molly is beautiful. I'm glad she gets to be your buddy for the rest of her life. <3


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The wife and I bought our property 8 years ago when the matriarch and patriarch of a relocated northern family died. We ended up with the nicest 50 acres and the most modern house on a 200+ acre homestead that was split up amongst their descendants. The way the property was laid out, one of the daughters kept 10ac that was only accessible via an easement across our property.
> 
> That daughter turned out to be a horrible person. We immediately noticed her frequent traffic up and down our driveway (averaging no more than about 15-30 minutes between visits of “friends”, even well into the early morning), but it wasn’t until we became good friends with her siblings across the road that we found out she was an unrepentant crack-addict and part-time prescription drug dealer. She apparently stole the family business into collapse and she, or one of her many addicted associates, would steal anything of value left out anywhere on the surrounding properties.
> 
> ...


what a beautiful story. Molly is so deserving of you and you of her. 🧡


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Great story. . That dog is lucky someone like you was around.

I couldn’t help but think of this, and I’ll try to shorten it up.
The house I live in now was owned by a former drinking buddy of mine. When I used to come to town on the weekends, I’d be over here pounding them with my friend,who had a dog named Charlie. Well I eventually sobered myself up, but still visited my drinking buddy when I came to town, as he was in poor health, but had a huge heart. My friends health finally gave out a few years back,and he passed away. We asked the family if they wanted us to take his dog Charlie, as we would be happy to care for him, and he got along great with our Labrador. We were told the lady next door already took him in.
Around the very same time my wife and I decided to get out of the city and move out to this small town permanently. We agreed to buy my friends house as is, as his family lives out of state. It was a win/win. I moved out here a few weeks later to start work on the house,as my wife put our house in the city on the market.
Well the first day I moved in Charlie shows up at my back door barking to be let in. I opened the door and let him snoop around. He left a couple hours later. Well this happened a couple times a day, every day! I talked to the lady next door and asked if she minded Charlie being over here. She had no problem with it. We figured it was just confusing for a 15 year old dog to go from one house, to next door like that. Sometimes he’d just come in and take a nap, other times get a treat and skeedaddlel. 
So we pretty much let Charlie double dip for food and attention till he passed away about a year ago. My kids would always be confused on their first visit to our new house. They would say a strange small dog was barking at the back door and would just make himself at home when they opened the door.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

67drake said:


> Great story. . That dog is lucky someone like you was around.
> 
> I couldn’t help but think of this, and I’ll try to shorten it up.
> The house I live in now was owned by a former drinking buddy of mine. When I used to come to town on the weekends, I’d be over here pounding them with my friend,who had a dog named Charlie. Well I eventually sobered myself up, but still visited my drinking buddy when I came to town, as he was in poor health, but had a huge heart. My friends health finally gave out a few years back,and he passed away. We asked the family if they wanted us to take his dog Charlie, as we would be happy to care for him, and he got along great with our Labrador. We were told the lady next door already took him in.
> ...


Dogs are totally the best people. Aren’t they?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> You’re good people, GunMonkey.


I learn what I can from the dogs in my life. 
Nature is only cruel if you don’t know what details to pay attention to.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice to see someone have the patience to spend the time and effort. Good of you GM


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Dogs are totally the best people. Aren’t they?


I agree.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

What GOOD stories!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I learn what I can from the dogs in my life.
> Nature is only cruel if you don’t know what details to pay attention to.


I miss my dog so much. He was one of the really special ones. we are waiting a couple of years before we get another. That’s the plan, anyway.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Dogs are totally the best people. Aren’t they?


I agree!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

To go from that kind of distancing to on your lap at coffee time is a great story 
I doubt you ever thought that she would be in your life like that
I saw beagle mom and dad in their former place tied up in weeds
Didn't like it but not much I could do about it
He's in the recliner
She's next to me now
Didn't see that coming


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Dogs are totally the best people. Aren’t they?


It is a little cynical and overused but it is true- 
The more people I meet, the more I like my dogs.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> I miss my dog so much. He was one of the really special ones. we are waiting a couple of years before we get another. That’s the plan, anyway.


I’m not sure I could be happy without at least one dog in my life. No one seems to understand me as well as they do.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I’m not sure I could be happy without at least one dog in my life. No one seems to understand me as well as they do.


Same here.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> I miss my dog so much. He was one of the really special ones. we are waiting a couple of years before we get another. That’s the plan, anyway.


I lost my girl in my avatar picture recently and I'm with you. I figure I need to stop crying when I think about her before even considering getting another dog.

It's sort of tempered by my daughter still having her little dog, so we get to enjoy him. But I'm not ready for another constant companion for me quite yet, I still miss her too much.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Dogs rule! Great post, Monkey, I was having a bad day at work and your story made my day better!!!

I'm one of those folks that as soon as one dog crosses the Rainbow Bridge, I immediately have to have another, I just can't live with that giant hole that is left in my heart when I lose a dog. I've lost some truly wonderful dogs throughout the years (tears now as I think of them, its been a while) and will have at least one dog in my life as long as I live.








My three Siberian Huskies: Laika (9 years old), Tai (almost 8 years old), Lexi (10 years old). We also have 3 porch kitties that were all strays and in desperate need of care, so they just moved up there on the porch and never left. They do pay their rent via rodent control and keep the other riff raff off of the porch. Longest one has been living on the porch for 4 years, one for 3 years, the last one for almost 2 years.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> I miss my dog so much. He was one of the really special ones. we are waiting a couple of years before we get another. That’s the plan, anyway.


I'm really sorry for the loss of your dog, it's never easy to lose them.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Mish said:


> I lost my girl in my avatar picture recently and I'm with you. I figure I need to stop crying when I think about her before even considering getting another dog.
> 
> It's sort of tempered by my daughter still having her little dog, so we get to enjoy him. But I'm not ready for another constant companion for me quite yet, I still miss her too much.


I'm very sorry for your loss, too. I still cry when I think about the ones I've lost and the last one that died was almost 8 years ago...she truly was my best friend. 😔


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I decided to wait to get another dog until I stopped desiring to have Frankie by my side, but instead desiring to have a dog by my side. I figure that's the most fair to my future companion.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I waited years after one passed in 2003
But I got a bunch of them now
Abby and Ally just turned 14 this month
A friend of mine should be here in less than an hour with his dog
All of us are going fishing


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am often surprised when I look around and realize that we have 6 dogs: 3 inside/outdoor dogs, and 3 full time outdoor dogs. 

When I think about that, I am as pleased as Punch. 

Grateful as can be, too. Dogs are one of the most incredible gifts from God. 🌹🌹🌹💓💓💓


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> I miss my dog so much. He was one of the really special ones. we are waiting a couple of years before we get another. That’s the plan, anyway.


don't wait. There is only so much time for both you guys and the dog that is waiting right now.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

After my American Bulldog Tank died, I was going to wait a while before I got another dog.

It was over a year before I got my English Shepherd, Cappy. I'm glad I waited a bit. My heart will always miss Tank, but a bit of time made me ready to open my heart to Cappy.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

When I lost my dog I didn't want any other one. 

Ever. 

My sister told me about a rescue lab and didn't I want him. 

Nope.

Then she brought him by and stayed a few days. Long story short, I took him in. He's not the same and that's just how is supposed to be. He is better in some ways and not in others. He is different but just as good as any other dog. Not full lab and doesn't hunt. Scared of gun fire. Won't fetch. When it comes to protecting and loving the family he is tops. 

I don't think I will wait next time. Life is too short.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The best three I ever had the privilege of having are buried in my yard!!!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks to any and all who take in the furfriends. Sending all the good karma to return thousandsfold on their behalf!
I agree that nothing is more vital to my well being than my two monkeybutt service dogs. 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> When I lost my dog I didn't want any other one.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...


Most people that have circled this earth for a while have said that and felt that after losing a special dog. Then the realization comes that there are special dogs everywhere that need you and you need them. This old boy is still with us but is struggling. He was the most hyper and efficient cattle/sheep dog that could not tolerate a cow or calf or sheep or lamb not going where he thought they should be:











That was two years ago. Nowadays, he has trouble getting through the dog door. It is a mercy that they don't live over 15 years, because it would be that much harder on us humans.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Most people that have circled this earth for a while have said that and felt that after losing a special dog. Then the realization comes that there are special dogs everywhere that need you and you need them. This old boy is still with us but is struggling. He was the most hyper and efficient cattle/sheep dog that could not tolerate a cow or calf or sheep or lamb not going where he thought they should be:
> 
> View attachment 97182
> 
> ...


Most of us have that pesky moral conscience. That's a good thing. I'm not a cat person 😂...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> Most of us have that pesky moral conscience. That's a good thing. I'm not a cat person 😂...


A lab, German Shepard and a cat died and went to heaven. When they got in to see God he asked the Lab "What do you believe?" 

The Lab said "I believe in being the best companion and loyalty above all else". Then he asked the Shepard "What do you believe?"

The Shepard said " I believe in protecting my master and giving him joy." Then he asked the cat "What do you believe Mr. Cat?"

The cat said "I Believe your in my seat."


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> A lab, German Shepard and a cat died and went to heaven. When they got in to see God he asked the Lab "What do you believe?"
> 
> The Lab said "I believe in being the best companion and loyalty above all else". Then he asked the Shepard "What do you believe?"
> 
> ...


I've been playing in the cat house for weeks. 20 gone and six left. That tenant has been there for 20 years. Every day is a party !!!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> What happened to the cat?


Snapped a pic for you this evening on our buggy run, Lisa.
I managed to capture the face rub for you instead of the butt sniff they both seem to be more interested in.

Molly and Molly’s Cat (her functional name around these parts):


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> When I lost my dog I didn't want any other one.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...


Want to ‘like’ it again but can’t, so I’ll just quote it for impact.

They’re all different, and the worst one is better than the best of us.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Want to ‘like’ it again but can’t, so I’ll just quote it for impact.
> 
> They’re all different, and the worst one is better than the best of us.


Amen.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

sharkerbaby said:


> I decided to wait to get another dog until I stopped desiring to have Frankie by my side, but instead desiring to have a dog by my side. I figure that's the most fair to my future companion.


You put it so much better than I did. This exactly, for me.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I’m not sure I could be happy without at least one dog in my life. No one seems to understand me as well as they do.


Do you still have Arlo?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

popscott said:


> Do you still have Arlo?


I do. 
He’s the one that wants to rip Molly’s face off. He’s five years old now, and I’d never seen the slightest hint of aggression out of him. It caught me totally off guard when we tried to introduce them. Thankfully we had leashes on them. We’ve tried a couple more times, and, out of no where, he takes on a very stealthy, almost predatory approach toward her.

I think I’m going to have to get some professional intervention to figure this out.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I like a good dog story.
Old gal up on the paved road had some serious health problem and spent a full year plus bouncing between hospital and nursing home, but eventually they allowed her to come back home. Which is where my part of the story starts.

She had a male, neutered dog, poodle/spaniel mix. It spent that entire year in storage at a local spot I won't name but has a very bad reputation. Which is why I refer to his sentence there as storage. He spent almost all his time in a crate. Well, she (lady up the road)was being assigned a home health care person and one of the rules here seems to be "no pets in the house" After all, she had serious health problems including a colostomy bag. And no family other than a twin sister, also in her late 70's. Anyway, she asked around if anybody wanted her much loved house dog, and down at the bottom of the road was a seriously antisocial old fart who lived all alone with his own much loved chupacabra. So I grumped a little and allowed that if her dog were to come down and could get along, I'd let him stay.

The dog was horrendously matted, took a whole lot of work to get him cleaned up. He was very friendly, wanted to play, but was bad needy and clingy, no doubt because of the year in storage. And, he actually was a good boy. He wanted so hard to please, but was near fatally dumb. But, he couldn't help his genetics, he was just a playful, happy, eager to please dumbledog.

I still call him by his given name, Raffa..some time. Sometimes Ruffle, and when frustrated, Dumbledog.

Here he is, right now, laying on the chupacabra's bed, just being content with life. Chupa is sitting in my chair, and I'm all squeezed up in the corner. All in all, the 3 of us are pretty much content with life, which is how it should be. Raffa picked up on his path in life...a continuation of "used to be". The year in a crate is a distant memory.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Clem said:


> I like a good dog story.
> Old gal up on the paved road had some serious health problem and spent a full year plus bouncing between hospital and nursing home, but eventually they allowed her to come back home. Which is where my part of the story starts.
> 
> She had a male, neutered dog, poodle/spaniel mix. It spent that entire year in storage at a local spot I won't name but has a very bad reputation. Which is why I refer to his sentence there as storage. He spent almost all his time in a crate. Well, she (lady up the road)was being assigned a home health care person and one of the rules here seems to be "no pets in the house" After all, she had serious health problems including a colostomy bag. And no family other than a twin sister, also in her late 70's. Anyway, she asked around if anybody wanted her much loved house dog, and down at the bottom of the road was a seriously antisocial old fart who lived all alone with his own much loved chupacabra. So I grumped a little and allowed that if her dog were to come down and could get along, I'd let him stay.
> ...


excellent. Good story about 2 good dogs and one good man


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## acabin42 (May 11, 2002)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The wife and I bought our property 8 years ago when the matriarch and patriarch of a relocated northern family died. We ended up with the nicest 50 acres and the most modern house on a 200+ acre homestead that was split up amongst their descendants. The way the property was laid out, one of the daughters kept 10ac that was only accessible via an easement across our property.
> 
> That daughter turned out to be a horrible person. We immediately noticed her frequent traffic up and down our driveway (averaging no more than about 15-30 minutes between visits of “friends”, even well into the early morning), but it wasn’t until we became good friends with her siblings across the road that we found out she was an unrepentant crack-addict and part-time prescription drug dealer. She apparently stole the family business into collapse and she, or one of her many addicted associates, would steal anything of value left out anywhere on the surrounding properties.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you for that wonderful story

I needed that today

Thanks again


----------

